# Reset oil change light 09 maxima



## winb60 (Nov 1, 2010)

I know the routine, 2 buttons left of steering wheel select maintenance/oil/filterm highlight choice and reset by pressing a button.. I've tried every possible combination and sequence, still oil/filter/tire maint. lights on every time i start it up. I've adjusted tire presure twice and both times it was less than 1 psi difference from all 4 tires. I do have my owners manual and read it, but it does not give detailed instructionsfor me to reset the light. This is driving me crazy! Any help?? Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The tire pressure warning light should reset itself once you start driving. Perhaps you're not doing anything wrong and there's a problem with the information system.


----------

